# Quick opinion!!



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

I have an opportunity to purchase a pair of paradigm monitor 9 v.4 for $400. It will be paired with a paradigm ps-1000 sub, ran off a onkyo tx-sr 706. 
If I get them, I'll fool around about bi-wire or bi-amping them. 
Go or no-go?


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Probably a good deal. Paradigm make great speakers. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Monitor 9's are excellent Speakers. Monitor 9's really are beasts and do sound their best with some power. Really sounds like an excellent deal and Paradigm has some of the best Resale Value out there.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Bi-wire OK, Bi-amp, not so sure.

Passive bi-amping yields very little.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Monitor 9's are excellent Speakers. Monitor 9's really are beasts and do sound their best with some power. Really sounds like an excellent deal and Paradigm has some of the best Resale Value out there.
> Cheers,
> JJ


:T:sn:


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Jackfish, are you saying there isn't much benefit from bi-amping?
I did get the speakers tonight, but I haven't really had the chance to turn them up or set up the receiver correctly....


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From my experiance i have not noticed an audible differance in sound when using either method, some would tend to disagree with that but that is a completely different Thread.:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Passive bi-amp is just about a zero sum game as massive amounts of power are converted to heat as the crossover in each section strips away unintended frequencies. Active bi-amping where the amp for each section receives only the frequencies intended for it is very effective.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, I don't know the difference between active and passive....please help!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

jackfish said:


> Passive bi-amp is just about a zero sum game as massive amounts of power are converted to heat as the crossover in each section strips away unintended frequencies. Active bi-amping where the amp for each section receives only the frequencies intended for it is very effective.


Good post, Jackfish. I would like to add that passive bi-amp can imbalance the sound if the amps are not carefully matched to the driver. For example, giving the tweeter 75 watts while giving the woofer 75 watts could skew the sound. Amplifier sensitivity varies as well.

Without intimate knowledge of each driver's requirements or the ability to measure the end result and adjust for variances, achieving the proper gain structure could be difficult.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

doublejroc said:


> Ok, I don't know the difference between active and passive....please help!


Very simply put: 

Active crossovers divide the signal before the amplifier, passing only certain frequencies on to the amp. This method makes makes the amp more efficient.

A passive crossover is placed between the amp and the speaker, it divides the full range signal after the amp and then sends it to each driver.

It is a bit more complex than this, and others here may have a much better explanation than I. :scratch: I will include this link for you to read.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

doublejroc said:


> I have an opportunity to purchase a pair of paradigm monitor 9 v.4 for $400. It will be paired with a paradigm ps-1000 sub, ran off a onkyo tx-sr 706.
> If I get them, I'll fool around about bi-wire or bi-amping them.
> Go or no-go?


In short, Doublejroc, what we are telling you is that passively bi-amping your speakers is probably not worth the time and expense. You will still be using the speaker's internal passive crossover either way.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

jackfish said:


> Bi-wire OK, Bi-amp, not so sure.
> 
> Passive bi-amping yields very little.


...and bi-wiring yeilds...nothing.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Many Amplifiers and some AVR's do offer the option of Bridging. Provided the Speakers are not a brutal Ohm load, this will provide a large increase in power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Tooley (Jan 2, 2011)

I have Monitor 9 in one of my theater rooms they sound awesome That is a good deal my local dealer is selling Monitor 7 v2 for $499


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I loved the V.2 of Paradigm's Reference Studio Series. The Studio 100 V.2's weighed over 100 Pounds whereas the current Studio 100's weigh 78 Pounds or 22 Pounds less. 

I am not sure if the same was true of the Monitor Series of that Vintage, but the Studio V2's are many peoples favorite version and the complete 5.1 Studio V.2 Setup (Studio 100, Studio CC, Studio ADP) was The Perfect Vision's Speaker System of the Year and won countless other Awards. 

I had that very setup and used it for over 5 years which is a record for me as I always change up things. Sometimes I regret selling them. A good friend who works at a High End A/V Dealer purchased the same System at the same time as me and still uses them for his HT and he even owns Paradigm Signatures in another Room and his HT Electronics and FP and Screen are worth North of 60 Thousand Dollars.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds to me like you could use an separate amp to power those speakers. Your receiver allows you to do that. It would give you better SQ and power for them.


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

Whoa! That's a lot of info in a few posts....but I think I got the idea. Now my next question:
Does my receiver crossover prior to amplifying the signal, or is that taken care of at the crossover in the speaker?
On another note, I calibrated using the audyssey system and WOW. They sound so full. Unfortunately i have to turn the equalizer off because there is sooo much bass.... The sub was turned down also because of the new calculations the receiver made. I cannot wait to get a single dwelling home so I can bring the noise!


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Did you buy those at Soundsaround or General Audio ?


----------



## doublejroc (Feb 5, 2011)

They were purchased used. What's general audio?


----------

